# Pixel Bettas by Sceven



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Hi! I really am not trying to or want to steal Miish's thunder, but she gets way busy with her pixel art, her thread if you wanna check it out (and I recommend you do) it is http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=86869 

Sense she has a full list and is always way busy (cause she is great) I wanted to know if anyone wanted to give me a shot in making some 

I would like to try some in different positions too if you would like one it doesn't have to be straight on.

I will load a couple of the ones that I did when I get home.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Sounds good to me, I have seen so many cute lil pixels, that I adore..so If you could do one for me..I would love it..


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

lelei said:


> Sounds good to me, I have seen so many cute lil pixels, that I adore..so If you could do one for me..I would love it..


Of course  who am I doing it of? The one in your avi?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I would LOVE it if you have time if you could do one of HONEYOMB! He is in my albums, or otherwise i could try to get you a better picture.




THANKS so much!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> I would LOVE it if you have time if you could do one of HONEYOMB! He is in my albums, or otherwise i could try to get you a better picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NP I will get right on him


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd love to have one of Buddha when you can


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

If you really want to, I fell in love with Miish's little cute thingies, I really never ask for pics... but if you want to, you can try one for me. If other people want one more, by all means do theirs.









This is Flow from my avatar/signature- again do other people's if they need them more


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*MyRainbowBettaFish:

*Here he is 










Alcemistnv: Starting on Budda


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes..please..that is Sammy..in my Avi


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*Alcemistnv:

*Here's Budda!










Lelei I am starting on Sammy now


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*Lelei:

*Here is Sammy!










I did Sammy a bit different, if you want a side one of him just let me know 

I am now starting on Flo.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*Twilight Storm:

*Here is Flow


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I will still do them if people want anymore, and you guys gave me some wicked practice!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*OOps*



Sceven said:


> *Alcemistnv:
> 
> *Here's Budda!
> 
> ...


I spelled Buddha wrong  But I fixed it:


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

If you could do one of the boy in my avi that would be amazing! --still unnamed for the moment but he's coming in the mail TOMORROW!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

AFishTale said:


> If you could do one of the boy in my avi that would be amazing! --still unnamed for the moment but he's coming in the mail TOMORROW!


Will do


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*AFishTale:

*Here is your new guy, he was tricky!


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Sceven said:


> *AFishTale:*
> 
> Here is your new guy, he was tricky!


The photo isn't showing up. D: Can't wait to see though!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh thank yu soo much..darn cant see it on ..my phone..cannot wait till I get home


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*Fish are here!*

Hmmm they where working, luckily I have them all saved!

Sammy:









Honeycomb:









Flow:









That New Guy:









Buddha:









And I think that was it


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Could you do Spazz? And have his name at the bottom?








The pick is bad so
he has a black head
his ventrals are a bright red his body is metalic blue-green and he has fin tips to his tail and red flecks in his tail and bottom fins.
oh and could you have his head angled down (almost upside down) he does that alot.
Thank you!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Spazzfish said:


> Could you do Spazz? And have his name at the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, I am leaving work soon though so it might have to wait until later tonight


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Can you do Skye for me? He is in my avatar, but here is a larger pic link.

http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss162/LionCalie/Fish/37dab790.jpg


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Awww, thank you! Love it!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Spazzfish said:


> Could you do Spazz? And have his name at the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just in time  I hope I got it all right:


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

LionCalie said:


> Can you do Skye for me? He is in my avatar, but here is a larger pic link.
> 
> http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss162/LionCalie/Fish/37dab790.jpg


Will do


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

AFishTale said:


> Awww, thank you! Love it!


 You are very welcome  let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

I really want to try a couple with little hearts, that would be too cute! Maybe I will do some made up pair if I just have Skey to do tonight.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you Sceven  I had to copy from your repost I couldn't see them either until the big bunch you posted all at once


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> Thank you Sceven  I had to copy from your repost I couldn't see them either until the big bunch you posted all at once


Yeah I did something weird, sometimes they will show, sometimes not  I wont mess it up again lol


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

I love Sammys soo much!!..that is so awsum..Thank yu..yu are awwsum


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I have a question... I can't figure out how to tack on the pixle to my signature... Does anyone have a clue? or is that illegal since I already have a picture there?

Side note: I did make the picture the album cover for Flow's album and gave you full credit in the details of the picture Sceven.... If you wish to see just hit all albums in my profile and flow's is in there. If you want me to add anything else let me know.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Thank you so much! Gonna put him in my signature right now!

I gave you credit in my album...how do you upload this in you avi? I am having problems...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Mine isn't opening...  it just goes to gmail.com


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Nevermind i fixed it! Love these pixels! You do a great job!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

wait it isn't working...again...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Love these pixels!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Sceven said:


> I spelled Buddha wrong  But I fixed it:


Thanks 
But unfortunately, I can't see it


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Thanks
> But unfortunately, I can't see it


Yeah, had some problems with the original load here is the right one, should not be a problem


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*Skye*



LionCalie said:


> Can you do Skye for me? He is in my avatar, but here is a larger pic link.
> 
> http://i572.photobucket.com/albums/ss162/LionCalie/Fish/37dab790.jpg


Here's Skye!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Thank you so much! Gonna put him in my signature right now!
> 
> I gave you credit in my album...how do you upload this in you avi? I am having problems...


Thank you  It seems to be working fine now, if you need the URL let me know!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Twilight Storm said:


> I have a question... I can't figure out how to tack on the pixle to my signature... Does anyone have a clue? or is that illegal since I already have a picture there?
> 
> Side note: I did make the picture the album cover for Flow's album and gave you full credit in the details of the picture Sceven.... If you wish to see just hit all albums in my profile and flow's is in there. If you want me to add anything else let me know.


I had to upload the picture to photobucket and then paste the link into the field underneath the siggy box. Let me know if you need the URL or if you would just like to upload it to your own photobucket or image hoster.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

lelei said:


> I love Sammys soo much!!..that is so awsum..Thank yu..yu are awwsum


You are very welcome


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Sceven said:


> Here's Skye!


I love it! It's so adorable :-D Thank you!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

LionCalie said:


> I love it! It's so adorable :-D Thank you!


You are very welcome, this one was alot of fun, I love Skye's Colors, sooo so so pretty.


----------



## JailBreakLove (May 18, 2012)

omg! this is so cute! can you do one of my Avi?! His name is JailBreak


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

If you're still doing em, could you do one of Fhil? he's the one in my profile picture


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'd love it if you could do four for me. =)

First up is Chronos. 
Second is Gandalf. 
Third is Sookie (RIP)
Lastly is Spartacus (RIP)


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Sceven said:


> Yeah, had some problems with the original load here is the right one, should not be a problem


Thank you!!! 
So cute!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Please please please do Fhil


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Okay, so I have in order:

*JailBreakLove: *JailBreak
*lillyandquigly: *Fhil
*Lilyth88: *Chronos, Gandalf, Sookie (RIP) and Spartacus (RIP)

This may take me to the end of the weekend, but I will get them


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

ok thanks


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Do you mind if I ask what type of program you need to make these.. I would love to give it a try..Love my Sammy..btw..can u see him in my Sig?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

ok..just checking to see if pixel came out in sig yet..


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

I see you have a lot of requests, but you could do one of mine if you want to and have time. You can pick one, but if you want to do all that's fine.  Thanks!

In order: Fin, Thorn, Alpha, and unnamed HM. Oh, and if you do Fin I would appreciate it if you didn't add the rip in his tail. Thanks again!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

I just wanted everyone to know that I will still get your bettas in, I had a friend come back into town for the first time in a couple of years, we got a bit stupid this weekend and I am still recovering.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

lelei said:


> ok..just checking to see if pixel came out in sig yet..


We cannot you need to use the







bbc code  and I use regular old paint to do this.


----------



## JailBreakLove (May 18, 2012)

Sceven said:


> I just wanted everyone to know that I will still get your bettas in, I had a friend come back into town for the first time in a couple of years, we got a bit stupid this weekend and I am still recovering.


bahahaha! hope you had fun!
:redyay:


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

JailBreakLove said:


> bahahaha! hope you had fun!
> :redyay:


Very much so, I am quite hungover lol


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*JailBreak*

Here is JailBreak:


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*Fhil*

Here is Fhil:


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow! Thankyou he loks beautiful!;D


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh..wow they came out gorgeous!!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

@lillyandquigly:
You are very welcome, I tried not to rush him, but I wanted you to have him today 

@lelei:
 Thank you! I am glad that you got the one of Sammy working . How are you liking the watercolor from Miish? How thick is it? I am thinking of getting one for Tenzen and Yashamaru. I want one of Tetsu, my angel fishy, but I don't think I got one decent picture of him


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Here is Fin:


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Oooo mememe!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

aweeeeeeee. i should sign up for this xD

i was going to ask for all 3 of my boys but for now i just have time for asking for Zeddie, my newest boy. I say he's new even though i've had him almost a month, because i thought he was a girl xD

these are all Zeddie. just giving a couple different shots because i have TERRIBLE pictures

















a good shot of his tail


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

OMG lilyth88! I am so sorry I just saw your post today and I skipped you! I am awful! I will get on your boys right now! Would you like angel wings and a halo on your boys that are no longer with us? Like the ones on my Tetsu? I am trying to stay occupied today with my loss of Yashamaru.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*Updated List*

Okay so I am pretty sure I got everyone on this list, but from now on lets try to keep the requests down to one fishy at a time until I catch up. I will still do the groups that I have now. But going forward, you can ask for a bunch but I will put them at the end if you ask for multiples, unless I have none in my list :-D. You know, just to be fair.

OH! And if you are having me do one of a fishy who is no longer with us, let me know if you want wings and a halo on them.

*The List:
Lilyth88: *Chronos, Gandalf, Sookie (RIP), Spartacus (RIP)
*Jessicatm137: *Thorn, Alpha, UNHM (Fin is done ;-))
*CJayBetta: *Winds? (orange and copper male)
*DJEmbekah: *Zeddie


----------



## JailBreakLove (May 18, 2012)

Sceven said:


> Here is JailBreak:


HE LOOKS PERFECT!!!! you captured him perfectly ( THANK YOUUU!


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

Well, if you have time, will you do mine? :')

Unfortunately, all I have is my avatar for a reference..:c


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

JaysuzGawd said:


> Well, if you have time, will you do mine? :')
> 
> Unfortunately, all I have is my avatar for a reference..:c


Course  I cant really tell his colors and I don't want him coming out all black. So what colors is he? And what is his name?


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

Ahh, sorry D:
He's mostly blue, with white and red on the tips of his fins. He's like the American Flag :')

As far as name goes, I was hoping not to put it on there..If that's okay.  Haha.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Sceven said:


> Okay so I am pretty sure I got everyone on this list, but from now on lets try to keep the requests down to one fishy at a time until I catch up. I will still do the groups that I have now. But going forward, you can ask for a bunch but I will put them at the end if you ask for multiples, unless I have none in my list :-D. You know, just to be fair.
> 
> OH! And if you are having me do one of a fishy who is no longer with us, let me know if you want wings and a halo on them.
> 
> ...


His name is Windu (like from starwars) and hes kind of a pinkish/peach coloring...  thankkkkks


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

cjayBetta said:


> His name is Windu (like from starwars) and hes kind of a pinkish/peach coloring...  thankkkkks


Ah! I see, so purple light saber with him then? :-D


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

JailBreakLove said:


> HE LOOKS PERFECT!!!! you captured him perfectly ( THANK YOUUU!


You are welcome :-D


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

JaysuzGawd said:


> Ahh, sorry D:
> He's mostly blue, with white and red on the tips of his fins. He's like the American Flag :')
> 
> As far as name goes, I was hoping not to put it on there..If that's okay.  Haha.


No problem whatever you would like :-D

Oh! I kinda got in trouble for uploading to photobucket from work, so I will be doing these at home tonight I will probably get three or four done in a night.


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

Thank you :')


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

you're awesome ^-^ take your time!!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Sceven said:


> Ah! I see, so purple light saber with him then? :-D


OMG that would be AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*Chronos*

*Here's Chronos:*


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

*Gandalf*

*Here's Gandalf:









*


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Could you do TDP? He is my avatar


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_Wow..great work there!! each one is soo unique.. The artwork that Miish did was beautiful, I uploaded a pic to my album. I_

_t's not too thick..but like a card stock paper nice for a frame.._
_Twilight helped me with the Sig..I wouldnt of been able to get it without herbut every time I see it in the sig..I smile Thnks again Sceven!!_


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

@xShainax

I will add you to the list 

@lelei

Cool. I definitely want one of Tenzen, I wanted one of Yashi but unfortunately he left us two days ago :sob:


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh no..I am soo sorry to hear that about your fishy Was that the one in your Avi? I noticed the halo and the wings that is precious


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Wow! I love them!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi can you do my Benz please!

And the halo thing is the cutest idea! In the future I would like some of those with my beloved Comi and Rufio  

Take you time too no hurry


----------



## chibir3dpanda (Feb 15, 2012)

Can you do my precious Chaos? He's a halfmoon doubletail.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

lelei said:


> Oh no..I am soo sorry to hear that about your fishy Was that the one in your Avi? I noticed the halo and the wings that is precious


Sorry I haven't been on in forever, crap with my froggies, they are all okay, just a lot of work until I got my fogger. 

The one in my avi is Tenzen, he is alive and kicking, he was in the same divided tank as Yashi so I was very worried I would lose him too but I didn't thank goodness.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

are you still doing pixels?


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

If you are still doing pixels.... I would LOVE to get one done of Dakota. In my picture album page their is an album titled: Dakota and i would prefer to have you do the one where he is flaring. Thanks


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

oops... I meant collages


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Could you do Chewbacca?


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

I dont think hes doing these anymore  Was excited for windu with his lightsaber.


----------

